# Conexion TCP/IP a RS232, recibiendo en el pc RS323 y en el equipo TCP/IP



## CamiloGT (Ago 16, 2012)

Tengo un equipo que me manda datos por ethernet, pero por cuestiones de un clinte quieren recibirlos por RS232, necesito hacer una interfaz para esto. A el equipo le configuro una IP fija y una IP a la que envía los datos, en el pc hay que crear una carpeta compartida con un nombre fijo, y el envía los datos a esta carpeta, lo que necesito es que envié los datos por rs232 y recibirlos por hyperterminal

El equipo es el DR3900, en el manual en la pagina 40 esta la configuración de red


----------



## albertoxx (Ago 16, 2012)

Tendrias que usar un convertidor como este:
http://www.hexin-technology.com/RS-232_To_Ethernet_TCP_IP_Serial_Device_Server-Product-252.html


----------



## CamiloGT (Ago 16, 2012)

gracias, lo estoy averiguando y vale 60 dolares, no sabes si existe una solución un poco mas económica, o algún circuito que se pueda hacer con un pic?


----------



## albertoxx (Ago 16, 2012)

De cualquier otra forma creo o que te sale mas caro o que vas a tener que hacer mucho trabajo, si lo haces con pic tendrias que conseguir un pic que maneje ethernet, luego hacer toda la programacion en el pic para que todo lo que reciba lo envie por sus salidas seriales luego un convertidor para que suba el voltaje como el max232 con los conectores tiempo invertido pues no creo que te vayas a ahorrar mucho, tambien podrias usar una pc vieja con un programita que escuche en un puerto de red y lo mande todo por su puerto serial y luego a tu dispositivo.


----------



## CamiloGT (Ago 16, 2012)

gracias amigo, voy a probar y contare como me fue


----------



## CamiloGT (Oct 1, 2012)

No me funciono muy bien, ya que el equipo busca una carpeta compartida antes de mostrar conexión, estoy intentando conectarlo por usb, pero el fabricante no me dio ningún driver, gracias por la ayuda


----------



## albertoxx (Oct 1, 2012)

A ver si entiendo bien el equipo se le configura un numero de IP y tambien un numero de IP al cual se tiene que conectar y buscar si este equipo tiene una carpeta compartida y coloca un archivo con la info en esa carpeta, si es asi creo siempre vas a necesitar una PC ya que ese equipo que convierte de Ethernet a serial no usa la red de windows sino que trabaja en la capa IP, asi que tendrias que poner una PC y compartirle una carpeta para que el dispositivo te coloque alli el archivo y luego hacer un programita que este buscando cuando aparesca un archivo en esa carpeta que empieze a transmitirlo al conversor ethernet a rs232 o si la compu tiene puerto serial lo envias por alli, solo eso se me ocurre.


----------



## CamiloGT (Oct 1, 2012)

si entendiste bien, el problema es que en el laboratorio donde se va a instalar usamos varios equipos conectados a un software, y ahí se administran todos los datos. Para configurar el software primero enviamos el dato por hyperterminal, ahí miramos en que parte de la cadena llega el dato que me interesa, y luego se configura el software para que obtenga este dato. Voy a buscar si puedo hacer esto por otra conexión, les cuento como me fue


----------

